# Just finished my 40 gal breeder background tell me what you think??



## chas79 (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I think the link still doesn't work.... You might try just uploading it on dendroboard.


----------



## chas79 (Oct 8, 2010)

ok will try again


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Very good background


----------



## NVEOUS (Oct 6, 2010)

Dude that looks really good! Looks like its gonna turn out really good.


----------



## crzsnwbdr (Sep 23, 2010)

That background looks really cool. I'm loving that ledge you made -- I'm guessing you plan on leaving a gap underneath between the substrate for a nice wide hiding area?

How many cans of GS did you use? (If not GS, what did you use?)


----------



## chas79 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah did the ledge so they could use the background if they want. Also like you said a good hiding area when I get the substrate in. I used 3 cans of Great Stuff.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

planning on a false bottom or LECA?


----------



## chas79 (Oct 8, 2010)

LECA trying to keep it simple. But not sure if I should do a small pond to help with draining excess water


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

very nice. I see the rim has a little overlap of the background. make sure you clean it for a tight seal. ;]


----------



## chas79 (Oct 8, 2010)

thanks yeah going to get that cleaned up a bit


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

So far so good!!


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Looking good! I love the ledge as well!


----------



## chas79 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive feed back on the background. Glad the ledge is going over good I figured it would be kinda neat and different to do. Took a few days and many layers of Great Stuff and carving to get it the way I liked it. I got the Hydroton and substrate in the tank now just waiting on a plant order to arrive.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Like you mentioned, I would definitely do a lowered corner or spot somewhere in the substrate to have syphon access. 

Looks really good!


----------

